# what is the crank arm length of a 52 cm evo?



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know the crank arm length of a 52 cm EVO DA with compact FSA chain rings?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

172.5 would be my guess.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

DCE said:


> Does anyone know the crank arm length of a 52 cm EVO DA with compact FSA chain rings?


Stock is 170


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

trauma-md said:


> Stock is 170


Thanks. I can't seem to find any documentation on this. Can you direct me where to find?

Thanks!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

DCE said:


> Thanks. I can't seem to find any documentation on this. Can you direct me where to find?
> 
> Thanks!


I've bought many stock Cannondale 52's... Not sure about documentation anywhere, but they've all come with 170s


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

DCE,

You gotta trust Trauma confirmation he had bought at least six of the top bikes in the past years.


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

zamboni said:


> DCE,
> 
> You gotta trust Trauma confirmation he had bought at least six of the top bikes in the past years.


Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

zamboni said:


> DCE,
> 
> You gotta trust Trauma confirmation he had bought at least six of the top bikes in the past years.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> Stock is 170


My guess would be wrong then


----------

